# Axolotls tank size



## snakegeorgey (Nov 3, 2010)

Ive been searching on the internet to find the info I want but it all seems to be contradictry :bash:

What size tank is the right size for ONE axolotl? Would 30" be okay? I read somewhere 18" is the min :gasp: tiny! 

Many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I think 30 inches is fine,when I got my 2 adults they were in a 2ft :gasp:they are in a 4ft now:flrt:


----------



## snakegeorgey (Nov 3, 2010)

2foot for 2?!:bash:

Thanks, could I be cheeky and ask for a picture of your setup? :blush:


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

From what i've read two foot is the smallest recommended for one, but I have four living in a four foot and they seem perfectly happy. I personally would say that size you have is fine. 

Basically as long as people understand the smaller the space they have and the more axolotls they have in it the better filtration they'll need and the more water changes and maintainance will be required to keep their pets healthy you can't really go wrong with these guys.


----------



## snakegeorgey (Nov 3, 2010)

Thankyou  Ive read the filter needs to cause the least water disterbence possible, how do you choose a filter? :blush:


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I use an undergravel filter in conjunction with a fluval filter and make sure I direct the flow of the fluval into some fake plants or a rock to minimise the flow of water. You deffinately need an undergravel filter tho and I use fine aquarium sand not gravel as they are really clumsy eaters!


----------



## snakegeorgey (Nov 3, 2010)

thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## snakegeorgey (Nov 3, 2010)

Whats the pros of having 2 filters? Can I just have a under gravel filter or just an internal filter ike this Fluval U Filters www.arkpetsonline.co.uk 
or is it best to pair them together?

Oh the confusion :censor:


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I find it's best to have both for ease of maintainance. If you don't you'll be forever changing the water. These guys produce a rather unpleasant oily substance that fouls up there tank really quick if you don't have good filtration. Even then your water will still need partial changing every couple of weeks. The undergravel filters serve to draw poisenous chemicals that build up in the substrate out and expell them into the air so they do not harm your animals and the above gravel filters work to keep the water clear by filtering out particles of rubbish. You may still find you need to syphon out large lumps of waste to big to be moved by the filter. Undergravel filters do however make for a better environment in which to grow live plants and they in turn feed off the waste products and nutrients drawn into the sand by the undergravel filter. Hope that helps


----------



## snakegeorgey (Nov 3, 2010)

thankyou :2thumb: would the internal filter I posted above be a good filter in combo with an under gravel?

Also should the size of the under gravel filter be the same as the tank?


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

You may as well get one that spans the tank as the price doesn't go up much for the plastic filter plate. You'll only need a relatively small pump to power it for a 30" tank anyway. As for the other filter I use a Fluval U3 but in conjunction with an undergravel even thats a bit over kill and thats in a four foot tank. I'd go for a one or a two cause you don't want to powerful a flow. A U1 would probably do tbh.


----------



## snakegeorgey (Nov 3, 2010)

Thankyou :notworthy: you've been really helpful :no1:


----------

